# Purebred or no?



## cowgirlup_22

Hi all  Im new here and if this is in the wrong spot mods please feel free to move it to the correct area..Ok here goes....My husband surprised me on Mothers Day and got me a puppy..a female German Shepherd..Now what im having a problem with is i cant tell if she is purebred or not..neither my male nor this new female puppy are papered..i got to see my male's parents and didn't have a doubt about him being purebred but Kiva..im not so sure...So i thought i would come to you guys for help and opinions... i cant seem to get the pics to upload on here so here is the link to her photo album..


Kiva pictures by 1hotcowgurl21 - Photobucket


----------



## jaggirl47

Welcome to the forum. 
She looks purebred to me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Hello and welcome to the board, very cute puppy and yes, she is purebred.


----------



## cowgirlup_22

Thank you for the warm welcome and thanks for the replies  I thought she was but just wanted to make sure that I wasn't just losing my mind:laugh: She also has a small white spot on her chest which really threw me off..She came from an oops litter and the ladys husband was talking about drowning them so the wife put up a craigslist ad and she was one of 3 left there that still hadn't found a home..I was horrified when i picked her up to hold her. Her ribs,spine and hips bone jutted out I have a hunch that they weren't fed or she was pushed away from food by her tanks of brothers.. She has been here 3 days now and no longer tries to inhale her food.She is very smart and is such a cuddle bug  Im glad that we were able to get her and give her a good home..My male,Kenai,just loves her and its cute to watch them play because he is soooo careful with her and waits patiently for her to catch up to him


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Thanks for giving her a home. How horrible that lady's husband talking about drowning them. If they don't want puppies then they should spay and neuter thier dogs, but you know what at least Kiva has a great home now. I sure hope the rest of the pups got a good home and away from those people. Did you get to meet her parents? Were they on site?


----------



## webzpinner

Very cute puppy. If you aren't looking at breeding or competitions, it's been my experience that purebred is rather a moot point for companion animals, since many pups of non-competition stock tend to be less predictable (health and temperment-wise) than a mixed pup. Yes, I know some of the breeders here have "pet only" animals that are the bees knees, and will get uppity about my point, but it's true. The majority of the dogs available on the market are not meticulously bred to exacting standards by people who studied animal eugenics. I'd say of the those, 3/4ths are backyard breeders, and 1/4th are advanced hobbyists (those who take more interest than byb, but aren't meticulous)


----------



## GSDBESTK9

A white spot on her chest is not uncommon, most of the time it disappears as the pup gets older, but some times it stays there.


----------



## cowgirlup_22

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks for giving her a home. How horrible that lady's husband talking about drowning them. If they don't want puppies then they should spay and neuter thier dogs, but you know what at least Kiva has a great home now. I sure hope the rest of the pups got a good home and away from those people. Did you get to meet her parents? Were they on site?


It was horrible and i came so close to telling him that maybe his parents should have taken him out back when he was a baby and drowned him ugh i severely dislike stupid people...and your right,she now has a great home where she will never go without anything...I emailed the lady yesterday and asked if they had any pups left and i was happy to hear back from her that they had found the rest homes  No unfortunately i didnt get to meet her parents  i have a hunch that once the pups were weaned the parents had found themselves being placed in new homes as well...I have a friend who lives just down the block from these people and i am going to have them do some investigating for me


----------



## selzer

webzpinner said:


> Very cute puppy. If you aren't looking at breeding or competitions, it's been my experience that purebred is rather a moot point for companion animals, *since many pups of non-competition stock tend to be less predictable (health and temperment-wise) than a mixed pup. *Yes, I know some of the breeders here have "pet only" animals that are the bees knees, and will get uppity about my point, but it's true. The majority of the dogs available on the market are not meticulously bred to exacting standards by people who studied animal eugenics. I'd say of the those, 3/4ths are backyard breeders, and 1/4th are advanced hobbyists (those who take more interest than byb, but aren't meticulous)


Huh? Uhm, I do not understand your point. 

Some of the best bred dogs have serious health concerns. Some of the worst BYB-type dogs go through their lives barely needing to be seen by the vet. There are health concerns with the breed. 

But mixed pups need vetting too. In fact, my mom always said that princess cost her more than one of her kids and she was a mix. 

Even a GSD of questionable breeding will generally have MORE predictability for size, appearance, and temperament then a mix of unknown parentage.

Webzpinner, if you like mixes, that is nice, I do not see them in your signature... I have nothing against mixed-breeds, but I do have a problem with the myths about them being healthier and better than purebred dogs. It is simply not true. And, I do not understand the point of telling people they would be better off getting a mutt if they were not planning on breeding. It is simply not true. There are many good reasons people go for pure-bred dogs.


----------



## cowgirlup_22

webzpinner said:


> Very cute puppy. If you aren't looking at breeding or competitions, it's been my experience that purebred is rather a moot point for companion animals, since many pups of non-competition stock tend to be less predictable (health and temperment-wise) than a mixed pup. Yes, I know some of the breeders here have "pet only" animals that are the bees knees, and will get uppity about my point, but it's true. The majority of the dogs available on the market are not meticulously bred to exacting standards by people who studied animal eugenics. I'd say of the those, 3/4ths are backyard breeders, and 1/4th are advanced hobbyists (those who take more interest than byb, but aren't meticulous)


Thank you  and that makes sense...i was asking because i absolutely hate being lied to and on the off chance that these people decided to have another litter i would try and make sure that they dont pull the wool over anyone elses eyes..and also because i am really curious and would like to know. if it turned out she wasnt i wouldnt care..


----------



## cowgirlup_22

I wish i would learn to slow down when reading things and not skim through them cuz i would not have said "that makes sense" because when i sat and re-read what was said it doesn't...I doubt my male is from "competition stock"(for all i know he may be) and he is predictable & extremely trustworthy when it comes to his temperament and has never had any health problems.. while i wouldn't mind if she was a mix,i personally would prefer to have a purebred..to each their own..


----------



## Q8shepherd

*Purebreed or not*

Im getting the puppy of this german shepherd, i know the mother is purebreed for sure but im having doubts about the father(attached picture). Could someone please confirm his breed to me? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Ocean

Q8shepherd said:


> Im getting the puppy of this german shepherd, i know the mother is purebreed for sure but im having doubts about the father(attached picture). Could someone please confirm his breed to me? Thanks a lot in advance.


That's a dark sable GSD. A very nice looking one and a type that many people on this forum like. (looks a bit young, how old is he?) 
Having said that, unless a dog has papers one can never be sure. Anyway, if you're willing to get a dog without papers who cares whether people think it's purebred or not.
If you're paying the money appropriate for a purebred, then make sure it's AKC registered, or german SV, not the other lesser american registries.


----------

